# Any Aftermarket CAI or Exhaust



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

magnaflow has 3 on their website that are under development


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

There is a exhaust made already. It's from Flowmasters. Search by Vehicle Results


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome aboard! 

Nobody makes an intake yet. Flowmasters make an axle back exhaust, magnaflow is working on a few cat backs, and a couple companies are working on downpipes.


----------



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

Turns out AEM just released a CAI for the Gen2 cruzes. https://www.aemintakes.com/search/product.aspx?prod=AEM-21-805C


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Tiinaj said:


> Turns out AEM just released a CAI for the Gen2 cruzes. https://www.aemintakes.com/search/product.aspx?prod=AEM-21-805C


Test conditions:
AEM: 47*F, 29.80 in-Hg, SAE: 0.946, Relative Humidity: 30%. 

I'd like to see testing done with air temps in the 80s and humidity at 65%. 
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold][FONT=Calibri,Bold][FONT=Calibri,Bold]

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## imwoody1991 (Apr 18, 2017)

Tiinaj said:


> Turns out AEM just released a CAI for the Gen2 cruzes. https://www.aemintakes.com/search/product.aspx?prod=AEM-21-805C


Looks good !


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

I just ordered the flowmaster axleback for hatchbacks, I'll report back when I get it installed. Good to know about the new AEM too!


----------



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

BigJay718 said:


> I just ordered the flowmaster axleback for hatchbacks, I'll report back when I get it installed. Good to know about the new AEM too!


can't wait! still hesitant to pick one up myself.


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

AEM just made an Intake! Mine will get installed on Thursday so i'll post pics here once I get it! It's going for $319.99


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll have an AEM intake today or tomorrow, and I'm slowing making mine a straight pipe.


----------



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> I'll have an AEM intake today or tomorrow, and I'm slowing making mine a straight pipe.


sounds great! love it.


----------



## cruzeguy2016 (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone seen exhaust for sale yet for the sedan? I've been lurking the magnaflow website waiting for them to update and make it available for sale.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Not yet.


----------



## imwoody1991 (Apr 18, 2017)

So I ordered AEM CAI and also a tuner. Has anyone seen any real increases in performance or MPG with both ? AEM should be here Thursday and tune on Friday. Exciting times


----------



## imwoody1991 (Apr 18, 2017)

JorgeMichigan84 said:


> AEM just made an Intake! Mine will get installed on Thursday so i'll post pics here once I get it! It's going for $319.99


Also BNR has the same on on their website at a discount (when I checked) it looks like a nice kit!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

imwoody1991 said:


> So I ordered AEM CAI and also a tuner. Has anyone seen any real increases in performance or MPG with both ? AEM should be here Thursday and tune on Friday. Exciting times


How big of a gain do you need before it's real?


----------



## imwoody1991 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well I got the tune done and added my CAI and the gains were pretty awesome.Debadged her. Guess I'm having to save up for a catless or at least some new pipes . Slow and steady


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

I got the Flowmaster axle back today, ran to my friends shop and hung it up. Sounds very nice! I'll work on getting some pics and videos up later this weekend!


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

Please excuse the dried wax on my diffuser. Newly installed flowmaster axle back pics here!


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

BUMP BUMP BUMP

any chance on a video? lookin great already


----------

